# Chỉ dẫn phương pháp tiêu dùng sắt SiderAl Gocce để đạt hiệu quả tối ưu



## mekhoeconthongminh (27/10/20)

*Sắt Sideral Gocce cho con trẻ có thực thụ tốt không? tậu ở đâu chính hãng?*

Giữa một “rừng” các sản phẩm sắt bổ sung cho trẻ, phổ quát bậc phụ huynh rất lo lắng không biết sắt cho trẻ sơ sinh loại nào thấp nhất. hiện nay trên những trang mạng thị trấn hội, phổ quát bà mẹ bỉm sữa đang truyền tai nhau 1 sản phẩm rất “HOT” là *sắt Sideral Gocce* có rộng rãi điểm tốt vượt trội. Là cái sắt “ngoại” chất lượng sở hữu tầm giá ko phải rẻ dành riêng cho trẻ nhỏ, liệu sắt Sideral Gocce có rẻ không? mang các ưu nhược điểm gì? Xin mời bố mẹ hãy cộng đọc thêm bài viết dưới đây để mang Nhận định đúng đắn, khách quan nhất.












*Sắt quan trọng như nào đối với trẻ lọt lòng & trẻ nhỏ?*

người nào trong chúng ta cũng cần tới sắt trong suốt cuộc thế này, sắt mang vai trò nâng cao cường hệ thống miễn dịch của cơ thể, là nguyên tố quan trọng tạo máu và vận chuyển oxi tới các cơ quan trong thân thể. Thiếu sắt gây thiếu máu làm cho thân thể mỏi mệt, dễ bị ốm, trẻ còi cọc chậm to, kém tăng trưởng cả về trí tuệ và thể chất. bởi thế, việc bổ sung sắt không được bỏ quên diễn ra từ trẻ mới sinh ra.

tuy nhiên, nhược điểm của sắt là mùi tanh của kim loại khó uống, hay gây ra phổ thông tác dụng phụ khiến cho phổ quát bé sợ như đau bụng, buồn nôn, táo bón, phân đen, răng bị xỉn màu (nếu sử dụng sắt dạng nước),…Do vậy, bổ sung sắt cho trẻ nhỏ chẳng hề là điều tiện dụng.

*Vậy sở hữu cách thức nào để bổ sung sắt cho trẻ nhỏ đơn giản mà vẫn hiệu quả?*

Đây chính là động lực để thúc đẩy lực lượng nhà khoa học đầu ngành nghề trên thế giới tiến hành hàng trăm thí nghiệm để cho xây dựng thương hiệu công nghệ sắt Sucrosomial đương đại nhất bây giờ với thế mạnh nổi bật mà các chế phẩm sắt thường ngày khác không mang được:

* Khả năng tiếp thu vượt trội: Cải thiện đáng đề cập khả năng kết nạp vốn rất tốt của những dạng sắt thông thường hiện tại (cao gấp 4,75 lần so mang sắt sulphate là cái sắt truyền thống trước đây)

* Hệ vận tải thông minh: Cấu trúc Sucrosomial giúp vận tải sắt vào trong cơ thể theo bí quyết hoàn toàn dị biệt so mang những dạng sắt khác (con con đường DMT-1) nhờ vậy nâng cao được khả năng và tốc độ tiếp nhận sắt.

* Không gây tác dụng phụ: Nhờ công nghệ Sucrosomial, phần nhân sắt III được bao bọc bởi lớp Phospholipid kép và sở hữu thêm màng bao Sucrester nhờ đấy sắt không xúc tiếp sở hữu niêm mạc trục đường tiêu hóa, ko gây tác dụng phụ như buồn nôn, đau dạ dày, rối loạn tiêu hóa, không với vị tanh, không gây phân đen và đặc biệt là ko gây táo bón cho quý khách.

hiện nay, công nghệ Sucrosomial đã được cấp bằng sáng chế thế giới và được áp dụng để cung ứng ra chiếc chế phẩm sắt SiderAl, trong đó có sắt dành riêng cho trẻ từ 0 – 5 tuổi là Sideral Gocce.

*Nguyên nhân của sắt SiderAL Gocce có uy tín?*

Sắt Sideral Gocce được cung ứng bởi doanh nghiệp JUNIA PHARMA trực thuộc Tập đoàn Pharmanutra – Italia nổi tiếng bởi các cái sản phẩm bổ sung dinh dưỡng chất lượng hàng đầu ở Italia và Châu Âu. đa số sản phẩm được sản xuất trên dây truyền tiên tiến và đương đại nhất bây giờ theo quy chuẩn của Liên minh Châu Âu EU để đảm bảo sản phẩm tới tay người dùng mang chất lượng đạt tiêu chuẩn và an toàn tuyệt đối.

SiderAL đã thành lập hơn 10 năm với 79 nghiên cứu khoa học toàn cầu và phân phối phổ biến trên khắp hơn 65 đất nước toàn thế giới. Ngay khi được bán tại thị trường Việt Nam, sản phẩm đã mang được tiếng vang lớn và sự tin tiêu dùng của hàng ngàn người tiêu dùng Việt cũng như được tạp chí, những chuyên gia trong nước để ý, ca ngợi:

VTV2 đưa tin về kỹ thuật Sucrosomial là một bước ngoặt mới trong điều trị thiếu máu thiếu sắt cho bệnh nhân Việt.

Báo Dân Trí: “Sau hơn 20 năm nghiên cứu bởi nhóm những nhà khoa học đầu ngành nghề trên toàn cầu, công nghệ Sắt Sucrosomial ra đời được coi là bước đột phá lớn nhất hiện tại giải quyết được phần đông những nhược điểm cố hữu của các sản phẩm điều trị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt trên thị phần.”

PGS.TS Vũ Bá Quyết – Nguyên GĐ Bệnh viện phụ sản trung ương: “Cấu trúc Liposome hài hòa mang màng bao Sucreste tạo ra sắt Sucrosomial hoàn toàn ưu việt. Khả năng dung nạp cao, thu nạp tối đa (hơn 4.75 lần so mang sắt sulphate và gấp 3.5 lần so với Bisglycinate.”

Bác sĩ Lê Thị Hải – Nguyên GĐ Viện dinh dưỡng quốc gia nhận xét: “Theo tôi được biết hiện nay trên toàn cầu đã có một chế phẩm bổ sung sắt cho trẻ thơ rất tích cực đến trong khoảng Ý ứng dụng kỹ thuật mới Sucrosomial giúp khả năng tiếp nhận rất tốt, hiệu quả cao trong điều trị thiếu máu ở trẻ và song song với thể loại bỏ được những tác dụng phụ của các cái sắt thường ngày trên hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ như: kích ứng dạ dày, táo bón, rối loạn hệ vi sinh trục đường tiêu hóa, phân đen… đặc trưng vị ngon dễ uống, ko bị tanh và dạng bào chế nhỏ giọt dễ chia liều nên rất an toàn cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.”

*Sắt SiderAl Gocce có đích thực hiệu quả ?*

“Sắt Sideral Gocce có phải chăng không?” là băn khoăn của ko ít bậc phụ huynh lúc sở hữu nhu cầu bổ sung sắt cho trẻ và bắt đầu Phân tích về dạng sắt nhỏ giọt “HOT” nhất trên thị trường ngày nay là sắt SiderAl Gocce.

Trong mỗi hộp Gocce sở hữu chứa 1,9g sắt Sucrosomial và 30ml dung dịch hòa tan đã được Bộ Y Tế kiểm phê duyệt cho phép lưu hành tại những bệnh viện to toàn quốc như: BV Nhi Trung ương, BV Bạch Mai, BV trong khoảng Dũ, Nhi đồng HCM, Viện Huyết Học Trung ương, BV Quốc Tế Green…

1 liệu trình điều trị và bổ sung sắt cho trẻ khi dùng Gocce là 3 tháng, mau lẹ hơn đầy đủ so sở hữu những sản phẩm khác trên thị trường. phần lớn phụ huynh đã phản hồi hăng hái về việc chỉ số huyết sắc số (Hb) của con đã nâng cao đáng kể sau khi tiêu dùng Gocce mới chỉ 2 tháng, chỉ cần tiêu dùng thêm đến tháng thứ 3 là mẹ mang thể hoàn toàn im tâm. phổ thông phụ huynh chia sẻ dù được thầy thuốc kê trong viện nhưng bé không thể uống được sắt vì quá khó uống, chỉ khi sử dụng Gocce bé đã uống sắt tiện lợi vì Gocce vị thơm ngon giống sữa mẹ, lại mang thể trộn cộng sữa, thức ăn khôn xiết thuận tiện.

*Những ưu – nhược điểm của sắt SiderAl Gocce?*

*Ưu điểm:*

– Mẹ sở hữu thể tiêu dùng cho bé vào bất kì thời điểm nào trong ngày, ko tương tác sở hữu thức ăn và các thuốc khác.

– Khả năng dung nạp cao, là dòng sắt độc nhất vô nhị trên thị trường ngày nay có tác dụng tương đương Sắt Tiêm Tĩnh Mạch, chỉ số máu cải thiện khôn xiết mau chóng so sở hữu các chế phẩm sắt thường nhật khác.

– hạn chế được các tác dụng phụ trên đường tiêu hóa như: đại tiện, táo bón, phân đen, ợ nóng, buồn nôn,…

– Phần nhân sắt đã được bao bọc bởi màng Sucreste bởi vậy người uống ko cảm thấy vị tanh đặc biệt của kim khí, mùi vị thơm ngon dễ uống giống vị sữa không làm cho những bé sợ.

– Dạng ống hút chia liều rất tiện cho mẹ trong việc định lượng sắt so mang cân nặng của con.

*Nhược điểm:*

Dù rằng là mẫu sắt chất lượng cao, được rộng rãi bà mẹ bỉm sữa tin dùng nhưng sắt SiderAl Gocce còn tồn tại những nhược điểm chẳng thể hạn chế khỏi, đó là:

Giá tiền cao: sở hữu giá thành dao động trong khoảng 550 – 600k/ lọ sắt sử dụng trong 1 tháng thì có thể sẽ hơi cao so có một số cái sắt nội khác trên thị trường hiện nay mang chỉ trong khoảng 100-200k/ hộp nhưng tính ra có các dòng sắt thường ngày bé nhà bạn phải sử dụng 2-3 lọ/ tháng cũng như thời kì điều trị dài hơn và mỗi lần tiêu dùng mang dung tích lớn (từ 10-20ml) thì tính ra giá tiền rốt cục lúc sử dụng những cái sắt khác vẫn không tốt hơn là bao.

Bảo quản tủ lạnh: để giữ cho chất lượng sản phẩm ở mức phải chăng nhất, sắt sau khi pha cần được giữ trong ngăn mát của tủ lạnh trong khoảng 4-6 độ C.

Lắc kĩ trước mỗi lúc dùng: trước khi tiêu dùng, thay vì uống trực tiếp, mẹ cần lắc kĩ lại sắt SiderAl Gocce lại 1 lần nữa để hòa tan bột sắt mang dung dịch, ngoài ra việc này tiêu chí tốn của mẹ 10-15s mà thôi.

*Tôi có thể mua sắt SiderAl Gocce ở đâu?*

Sắt Sideral Gocce hiện đã được cung ứng ở hơn 65 đất nước trên toàn thế giới. Tại Việt Nam, sản phẩm cũng đã với mặt ở rộng rãi bệnh viện lớn trên toàn quốc như: Nhi Trung Ương, Nhi Đồng 1, Nhi Đồng 2, Bạch Mai, Phụ sản Trung Ương…. Ngoài việc sắm trực tiếp tại bệnh viện, để tiết kiệm thời kì công sức tậu hàng cũng như mức giá chuẩn cộng nhiều tiết mục khuyến mại nhất, bạn mang thể thuận lợi đặt hàng online ngay tại đơn vị du nhập và cung ứng chính thức với đa số giấy má được cấp bởi Bộ Y Tế, giấy tờ xuất nhập cảng cũng như được miễn phí giao hàng tận nhà. những phụ huynh với thể đặt hành nhanh nhất TẠI ĐÂY!

*Chỉ dẫn phương pháp tiêu dùng sắt SiderAl Gocce để đạt hiệu quả tối ưu*

Đối tượng sử dụng: con trẻ từ 0-5 tuổi bị thiếu hụt sắt hoặc tăng nhu cầu về sắt.

Bí quyết sử dụng:

Trẻ 0-6 tháng tuổi: liều sử dụng tính theo trọng lượng thân thể, một giọt/ kg cân nặng hoặc theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.

Trẻ 6 tháng – 5 tuổi: liều dùng là 10 giọt – 15 giọt/ ngày hoặc theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.

*Lúc sử dụng sắt SiderAl Gocce cần lưu ý những gì?*

Đọc kĩ hướng dẫn dùng và phương pháp pha sắt đúng chuẩn trước lúc tiêu dùng sản phẩm.

Sản phẩm mang thể tiêu dùng để uống trực tiếp hoặc hòa tan trong nước, chất lỏng khác ở nhiệt độ phòng.

Thời gian bổ sung tối thiểu 3 tháng để đạt hiệu quả tối ưu.

*Cách đặt mua Sắt Sideral Gocce chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp sắt Sideral Gocce chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua Sideral Gocce bạn có thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ



Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

